# Parking up for early morning Tunnel trip



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi We have stayed at canterbury before and am aware of the marine Parade in Dover but wondered if there was anywhere near or at the tunnel terminal in uk?

Any thoughts would be appreciated

cheers

Mike


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Military rd, Hythe. 15 mins from Eurotunnel.
ken


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Go earlier and stop at Cite Europe. Probably won't cost anymore.
Gerry


----------

